

Six steps to a successful virtualization deployment - quoderat
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2009/04/five-steps-to-a-successful-virtualization-deployment.ars

======
c00p3r
Blah-blah-blah. =)

I have one very simple test for all those virtualization over-hyped guys - how
many 64-bit Oracle instances you can run on typical, 2-U HP Proliant Server?

For example, 7 Xen systems for developers including two 64-bit Oracle
instances (10g and 9) on Proliant and 7 Xen Guests on 8-core Dual Xeon 1U
server at datapipe.

The real cat is better than paper tiger.

~~~
ibsulon
Oracle is a _very_ bad test for virtualization. First, Oracle is very disk-
intensive, to the point that they recommended their own file system for many
years and still recommend that the database is separate from the application
itself. Second, Oracle has an excellent cluster management system as it is and
as such, really should be left to do its own virtualization.

The real benefit is:

1\. Bunching up low resource systems. We've all seen those applications that
are only used lightly, but take up their own server.

2\. Failover. A server dies? Get those processes moved to other machines to
spread the load in minutes while the server is fixed.

~~~
c00p3r
The idea is much simply - they cannot run 64-bit installation in production,
because it is just an emulation, not virtualization as it should be.

And for developers this kind of setup is good enough. Test and production runs
on bare hardware.

It is the same stupidity as to put jvm-based stuff under emulation and wait
for performance and profit.

